# Restored South Bend 9 on CL.



## Privateer (Nov 8, 2013)

Phil has been busy. WOW!!!

http://joplin.craigslist.org/tls/4178618571.html




That is an amazing looking machine, Phil.

Terry


----------



## george wilson (Nov 8, 2013)

Another restoration I could just sit and look at for hours!!!


----------



## rafe (Nov 8, 2013)

If I were a rich man ...or was going to buy a new lathe , I'd grab this in a heartbeat ....Really a great deal and a thing of beauty !!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 8, 2013)

Should give a call to the fellow who owns the South Bend name and have him buy it and put it on display in the Springfield showroom!


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for showing this Terry: If I try to buy this now, this close to the holidays, I'll quite likely end up divorced, or shot. Maybe both.  

Bill


----------



## Privateer (Nov 8, 2013)

Um.. sorry?


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 8, 2013)

Amazing!  If he ever gets around to doing a 13" or 16" my bank account, as well as marital bliss, may be in BIG trouble.  :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 8, 2013)

Privateer said:


> Um.. sorry?



LOL...

It is a beautiful lathe though.


----------

